

How HN Readers Treat Risk, Results from Last Week's Test - siglesias
http://siglesias.squarespace.com/journal/2010/11/17/entrepreneurs-and-risk-a-test-of-hacker-news-readers-results.html

======
devmonk
Thanks for sharing! I wasn't aware of the test or I would have taken it.

~~~
siglesias
No prob! It was fun preparing it.

------
kefs
nice! i forgot about taking this survey and the results until today. thanks!

